# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  Quién quiere un nuevo tipo de fertilizante bio - fertilizante Pellet máquina granuladora

## Kevin Duan

Excepto double roller granulator y pan granulador granulador para hacer abono orgánico granulado, tenemos otro organic fertilizer making machine fertilizante estiércol de aves de corral machine.new diseño animal granuladora es nuevo tipo de fertilizante PELLET MACHINE, puede granulado materias primas con humedad 20 - 55%, thefertilizer making machine es especialmente para la granulacion de estiércol fertilizante orgánico granulado.Este nuevo tipo de fertilizante que hace la maquina es desarrollado y diseñado por la empresa ingeniero en dos años.Puede granulado todo tipo de aves de corral estiércol fermentado materiales orgánicos como estiércol, estiércol de pollo, comidas, paja, hierba de las comidas, bentonita, residuos orgánicos y así en la ciudad de granulacion. Antes, las materias primas no es necesario ser secado porque el estiércol fertilizante granuladora requieren materiales de contenido de humedad es 20 - 55%, y puede granulado aplastado las materias primas directamente.El acabado granulado se forma de la bola redonda que también puede ahorrar una gran cantidad de energía. El acabado granulado de secado son fuertes y el consumo de energía se ahorra mucho.Las materias primas de la humedad puede ser arreglado de 20  55%  2014813216444.jpgTemas similares: ELABORACION DE FERTILIZANTE LIQUIDO FERTILIZANTE LÍQUIDO ORGÁNICO CEERTIFICADO LEVASA Bioarroz, un fertilizante orgánico que duplica la producción de cultivos Artículo: Desarrollan un nuevo fertilizante que acelera el crecimiento de los cultivos GMplus, fertilizante 100% orgánico

----------

